# How to conserve ink



## Minnesotashores (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, I just made a run of shirts, black and gray and I got about 70 transfers out of the high capacity ink jets, says it can do 480 pages but of course thats at 75dpi. Anyways my question, I run all my prints at 600 dpi, is this too much?

What can I do to get a quality image and conserve on ink


----------



## kevvy (Apr 1, 2010)

Printers.. rather the chip on the ink cartridge are not like gas tanks / they have no idea, how much ink, is left in the cartridge.. They go by prints/pages printed (THEY COUNT PAGES).. can you just keep printing til ink runs out? resetting the cartridge?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Minnesotashores said:


> Hi, I just made a run of shirts, black and gray and I got about 70 transfers out of the high capacity ink jets, says it can do 480 pages but of course thats at 75dpi. Anyways my question, I run all my prints at 600 dpi, is this too much?
> 
> What can I do to get a quality image and conserve on ink


I have found that printers are not always good about knowing how much ink they have left. Sometimes on our Epson 1430 we can take out a cartridge, gently shake, and put back in and get many more films out of it.
Printer estimates for page counts are based on a certain coverage and mix of text with few graphics. So you would get many more printed documents than graphics. Print quality also determines how much ink on your paper.
You could do some experiments to see the ideal image quality that perhaps doesn't use as much ink.


----------



## kevvy (Apr 1, 2010)

When you take it out.. you are resetting the chip on the cart.. not volume of ink!


----------

